# Weekend Fun



## HoundNV (Aug 23, 2011)

Went out Saturday afternoon and did a few day stands and then hunted the night shift for a few hours. Ended up calling this coyote second stand. Then got lucky later on with 2 more real nice bobcats. This has been a great start to our season. We've been doing a ton more scouting in the off season compared to last year and its been paying off huge. Hope to keep putting the fur down all season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Hound. Them are some nice cats... and a healthy dog.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. again, keep nailing them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, good shooting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job man ! Hopefully you guys have a complete season like that. By the looks of it you will be !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Rite on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like you shoved an m80 up that cats rear! Or maybe some sort of hollowpoint going quite fast....haha

good hunting! i Hope to be putting some predators down soon here. fox season starts this week, but i will be deer hunting this weekend. After that I will get the foxpro out!


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice, good job !!!


----------

